# Its a garden shed, its an outhouse, its a garden shed



## wletson

I currently have a couple of finer woodworking projects under way, but because I'm new here, I thought I'd share one of the projects I completed back in the summer. Remember Summer? Mmmmm, warm sun! :smile:

Anyway, here is the garden shed I built this year. Everything that is exposed is cedar.









The view from beside the garden










I wanted the shed to look like it belonged beside a 126 year old Schoolhouse. It took a while to talk my wife into the idea. Now, she agrees that it is the perfect addition to the yard! :yes:


----------



## firehawkmph

Wletson,
That is a great idea for a shed. I would just be afraid my relatives would use it for what is says on the doors when we have an outdoor party.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mary Henderson

That surely looks like a very useful storage shed for your gardening tools and equipment. You must be very proud of yourself for having built one like that. I wish I could be able to build one for myself but of course, I'm contented with appreciating ready-made storage sheds.And yes, friends and relatives who see the sign in your garden shed might mistake it for something else. By the way, what are the signs "girls" and "boys" for?
------------------
Mary Henderson is a Publisher of http://www.storagesheds360.com and is an expert on the best storage sheds to meet your needs. Visit her informative site for storage sheds, greenhouses, generators, garage shelving and cabinets. For a superb Arrow shed look at http://www.csnsheds.com/Arrow-WL108-NK1244.html...


----------



## daryl in nanoose

Very well done indeed. Oh gee I gotta go..... LOL


----------



## Kenbo

That is just spectacular. I love the design. I never even thought of an old school house bathroom until you showed the picture from the garden, then I could totally see it. That is awesome. I wouldn't keep any empty jars in there just in case someone takes the signs seriously.


----------



## wooddude9

Thats too nice for a shed, now if that was a real outhouse you may want to spend more time it the garden


----------



## ihackwood

you forgot the crescent moon, and id be afraid to find my tools all crap lmao


----------



## red

Very cool design and great workmanship.

Red


----------



## Skwerly

Hehe, how original! I love it!


----------



## downrightart

ihackwood said:


> you forgot the crescent moon


My thoughts exactly! :laughing:

I love it!


----------



## billydfastback

*boys, girls outhouse*

great looking outhouse. do you have the plans, you could send me. or tell me the basic idea of the size. thanks. i would like very much to try to build this outhouse as my first project. thanks,


----------



## Reddirtgirl21

billydfastback said:


> *boys, girls outhouse*
> 
> great looking outhouse. do you have the plans, you could send me. or tell me the basic idea of the size. thanks. i would like very much to try to build this outhouse as my first project. thanks,


I too would love the plans or how to get started Do you have photos of the inside. This is exactly what my husband and I have been wanting to build for our sheds (his and hers 😊)


----------



## Tool Agnostic

Reddirtgirl21 said:


> I too would love the plans or how to get started Do you have photos of the inside. This is exactly what my husband and I have been wanting to build for our sheds (his and hers 😊)


The person who built it hasn't visited these forums in a decade. I doubt you will receive a response from them.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker

Reddirtgirl21 said:


> I too would love the plans or how to get started Do you have photos of the inside. This is exactly what my husband and I have been wanting to build for our sheds (his and hers 😊)


Using other peoples plans is overrated. Get a ruler, tape measure and some paper and just start drawing something. Gives you creative freedom over the project and plenty of opportunity to learn. You can derive most of what you need already just be looking at the first post and asking yourself questions. Does he mention for materials used? Note the wording, is the entire project built out of a single material? Or are certain materials only used in specific areas? Can you observe any known pieces or stock materials he used on this project? What are common construction habits/ necessities for a project of this magnitude and type? What would a project like this need in order to function properly as intended? How would this stay dry? How would this sit flat? Dimensions would have to be modified to your use anyhow so find a suitable area you'd want to put it in and figure a comfortable height, depth and length that works there and plug that in along with any information you can gather from the source material in order to draft up a working plan. The OP is more than likely not coming back to this forum as this was posted ten years ago.

-T


----------



## B Coll

wletson said:


> I currently have a couple of finer woodworking projects under way, but because I'm new here, I thought I'd share one of the projects I completed back in the summer. Remember Summer? Mmmmm, warm sun! 😄
> 
> Anyway, here is the garden shed I built this year. Everything that is exposed is cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from beside the garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the shed to look like it belonged beside a 126 year old Schoolhouse. It took a while to talk my wife into the idea. Now, she agrees that it is the perfect addition to the yard! :yes:


Came out great, unique, fun idea.


----------

